# Pangare?



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I was looking at my colt, and quite frankly I am oh so proud of having a fun colored horse like a dunalino  Lol

Is it possible for palominos to have pangare?

I'm not sure if this picture will show it very well...but yeah..


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

No..no that picture does not show it well AT ALL....
GRR. lol


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

:hide: What is pangare?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I can see it, and yes, it is possible. 

Pangare is when a horse has lighter underparts. It's most common on chestnuts, and I bet you would recognise a very familiar breed that almost always has it. That is the Haflinger.










Can you see the way the coat is lighter in the underparts? Mostly legs, elbow, under the hindlegs, the belly, even up the base of the neck and on the head. Genetically this horse is chestnut


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

My dun looks like he has it, but I've never tested him.. Not even sure if you can test for it.. 










I have a better pic somewhere, but not sure where the heck it is now!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

You can't yet. And yes, he has it too


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Neato!!


I've seen a lot of dun gene horses that look like they have it.....is it part of the dun factor to lighten those parts?


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

lol Soda looks like a beast in that picture!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

He's actually pretty big! You never realize it until you get next to him though. I love how Lily is peeking over his back. :lol:


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Drum, Go look at him in this thread...LoL. Now that is a good picture of him...I LOVE his hindend. 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/fitness-fatness-other-issues-general-discussion-123630/


----------

